# Harmonic Balancer Pulley Replacement



## msjourneysdad (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi guys, I have a 2004 Nissan Sentra, 196k miles, and need advice on changing the harmonic balancer pulley. I have the tools and mechanical inclination, a general idea of what needs to happen, tools too. Mainly need to know the best way to use pulley puller, and how to get the new pulley on squarely in a fairly simple manner, thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's how I've removed/installed crankshaft pulleys:
1. - To remove the center large bolt, I use an air or electric 1/2" impact wrench rated around 400 ft-lbs or I’ve used a flywheel locking tool where it was easy to access the flywheel. You can also try this method: 
https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=dtqbm&amp;s=8
2. - Some pulleys were easy to pull off by hand; if it won't budge, I use a gear puller or use this tool: 
https://www.eastwood.com/rockwood-4...CRxcTTk1724f4wn8EL2duNewsmL9VLsRoCbTEQAvD_BwE
3. - When installing the pulley, I use a very small amount of anti-seize lubricant on the crankshaft snout.
4. - I use a flywheel locking tool so that I can properly torque down the crankshaft pulley.


----------

